# The FA/Feeder Wrestler?



## Nikki (Nov 23, 2006)

I may be reading into this, but I think we have an ECW feeder on our hands. Check out this article called "A Ballsy Thanksgiving." He talks about how his cooking is so great that it made his girlfriend gain 50 lbs. For reference, this is just a regular interview. There is no storyline involved. I've always wondered why I had such an attraction for Mr. Mahoney.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

I guess the guy's good for something other than getting cracked in the head with chairs and kendo sticks...

Another honorable mention is former ECW wrestler Mike Awesome. WCW really didn't know what to do with him when they hired him, and "the Fat Chick Thriller" was one of the many gimmicks they used for him. It didn't last long, unfortunately, and he was already "that 70's wrestler" by the time I heard that he was bringing fat girls to the ring.:doh: Apparently, the gimmick was killed so quickly that no pictures were ever uploaded to the internet...I tried Googling it, and all I got was this...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

PS, do retired backyard wrestlers count for anything? (raises hand...)


----------



## Nikki (Nov 24, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> PS, do retired backyard wrestlers count for anything? (raises hand...)



Are you saying that you are a retired backyard wrestler? If you are, then you count.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 24, 2006)

Okay, never to be out talked when it comes to wrestlng.....I must add the following.
This past year the WWE united former Intercontinental Champion Shelton Benjamin with his "Momma", a lovely BBW comedienne named Thea Vidale.




She was only part of the WWE for several months, but guided Shelton back to glory & fame, as he didn't want to let his mother down (for fear of an ass whuppin'). She also cheated like crazy.

May I also introduce you to one of my favorite ladies on the independent wrestling circuit. Her name is Amy Lee, and she has been professionally trained not only by some of the best wrestlers in the country, but she is also trained in mixed martial arts, having worked in the past with MMA star Bas Ruten. I don't know if this pic link will work, but if it doesn't, you can check out her MySpace profile at: http://www.myspace.com/amylee869. Nothing sexier than a BBW wrestler with a BAD ATTITUDE........


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Phil!! Always good to see you around. 

I adore Thea. She is one very strong, funny woman ("body by Nautilus, brains by Mattel").

Nikki, thanks for the article. The guy definitely sounds like a good cook. I can see why she gained weight. :eat2:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 24, 2006)

Good to see you as well! Carla & I have been spending the past few years enjoying our anonymity, but recently re-surfaced for the always exciting NJ Mini Bash. We had a great time with everyone, and will be spending New Years Eve with the lovely Heather Boyle and her friends in Mass.

I love the avatar pic................you look great! Then again, you always do.


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the sweet words, Phil.  Mass sounds like fun! I've wondered where you went, and hoped you and Carla were well and happy. Glad to hear you are.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm surprised that no one has broght up the late Rhonda Singh.

http://www.obsessedwithwrestling.com/profiles/r/rhonda-singh.html


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

I was going to bring her up, but you beat me to it. And it wouldn't be the first time she's crept onto this board, either. Someone was sure to point out when she had her brief stint as a Nitro girl and I'm pretty sure that I posted something when she died shortly after.
Unfortunately, the wrestling world will only evolve as far as Vince McMahon will allow, so if ANY fat girl gets a job with WWE, she'll have to do what Rhonda did and wear something ridiculous like this...





I've still got a few of Rhonda Singh's matches on tape...it certainly was a treat to watch her bouncing and jiggling around the ring.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 24, 2006)

I haven't seen her work in Japan , but I have been told she was awesome . Strong as a bull, awesome heel. 

Do yu remeber her cause of death , Bruce? I seem to remember it being a heart attack.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

And of course, who could forget my favorite wacko girl...Bull Nakano..




You'll never believe how exciting it was for me to watch her and Rhonda Singh toss that skinny blonde around. Despite being treated as side show acts, Singh and Nakano still managed to get some time with the title belt, and I'm sure I wasn't the only happy FA in the audience!









Bull would look pretty damn cute if it weren't for that ridiculous haircut, actually...

Anyway, I had the privelage of watching her wrestle live and I'm pretty sure I've seen Rhonda Singh also. Both of them are deeply missed!!


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Do yu remeber her cause of death , Bruce? I seem to remember it being a heart attack.



The cause of death was never released to the public...at least not by WWE or any other promotion she had worked for. But, after doing a little research, I found that it _was_ a heart attack, but it was actually brought about by a drug overdose.

Bret Hart was a close friend of hers and wrote a pretty good tribute on his website... http://www.brethart.com/column/aug4.asp


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

Nikki said:


> Are you saying that you are a retired backyard wrestler? If you are, then you count.



Yes...I am! Here's a promo pic from 1999
View attachment Bruceman wrestling 01.psd.jpg


----------



## sean7 (Nov 24, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Yes...I am! Here's a promo pic from 1999
> View attachment 11675



Can you say Matt Hardy?

I can still remember the glory days of the Hardy Boys.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

I used to get that a lot. So much, in fact, that Lita actually did a double-take when I met her in 2002. True story.

I cut all the hair off the next day.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 24, 2006)

Very cool pic, my friend. I am presently working with a backyard fed here in South Jersey, attempting to get them better (free) training with a good friend of mine, IronMan Tommy Cairo, originator (along with Sandman) of the now-famous Singapore Cane Match. Once trained, we want to merge them into our new ForceOne pro wrestling promotion.

Yeah, I loved both Nakano & Singh. For the big gal wrestlers, however, no one could top former bodybuiler, GLOW/POWW, and LPWA star Reggie Bennett.

Reggie came on the scene in the mid 80's, after Vince McMahon lost interest in featuring women's wrestling (after the Wendi Richter/Cyndi Lauper debacle). She had no choice but to work in the "fluff" organizations that I mentioned above.

By the mid 90's, she grew tired of working in the U.S. & headed to Japan, where she had a great career, working the top women wrestlers on major cards in that country. She retired several years ago, but continues to live in Japan, with her husband. She did a short interview with me years ago on my old radio show........she was extremely nice, and a very sexy BBW.


Here are a couple of pics of her.....first, from her LPWA days:



Here's one from her time in Japan:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, yes...I have heard of Reggie Bennett but the only video I've seen with her was when she appeared in Raven's Nest at ECW Barely Legal in 1997. Definitely an ideal when it comes to a fat girl wrestler, it's too bad that the majority of American wrestling fans can't appreciate women like her as the Japanese do.

However, if my cartoon pitch for a Mexican luchador superhero ever goes anywhere on television, then you can expect this charming cutie to act as his sidekick/partner...

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/43596858/


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 24, 2006)

wrestlingguy said:


> Very cool pic, my friend. I am presently working with a backyard fed here in South Jersey, attempting to get them better (free) training with a good friend of mine, IronMan Tommy Cairo, originator (along with Sandman) of the now-famous Singapore Cane Match. Once trained, we want to merge them into our new ForceOne pro wrestling promotion.



That's awesome, PM me with the details!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 24, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Bull would look pretty damn cute if it weren't for that ridiculous haircut, actually...



I had such a crush on Bull Nakano back in junior high! I use to fantasize about her doing a leg drop on me, lol. As for her hair, since I was all a big punk as a teenager, I really dug the whole exaggerated New Wave hairdo.


----------



## Fairia (Nov 24, 2006)

Am I the only one lovn' Reggie's arms :wubu:


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 24, 2006)

Has anyone been able to catch a female sumo bout? I've heard of them, but have yet to see any of it televised. Looks like I have something to look for on Youtube later.

http://www.fscclub.com/history/sumo-hist-e.shtml


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 24, 2006)

Fairia said:


> Am I the only one lovn' Reggie's arms :wubu:



No, you're not! I absolutly love big arms. I don't care if they are flabby or muscular. It's a body part that I think doesn't get enough attention. Check out this art site featuring BBW's with muscular arms. There's a couple of paintings of female wrestlers in the 2005 gallery. 

http://www.jedsart.com/generaladmission.htm


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Yes...I am! Here's a promo pic from 1999
> View attachment 11675


sup mike ness.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 25, 2006)

Bull has since retired from the ring, dropped quite a bit of weight, and now plays professional golf.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 26, 2006)

A quick google search revealed the following Reggie Bennett site:

http://www.geocities.com/reggiebennett2000/

Brenda


----------



## sumodana (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, fat girl wrestling is great. I love it!!!

Here are some pics of me. http://people.freenet.de/shinsumo/4.RLT.htm


----------



## Nikki (Dec 1, 2006)

I just realized that the only semblance of a real woman on WWE is Vickie Guerrero. It bites that the only reason why she's on TV is her husband's passing, but at she's representing a different type of woman for wrestling.


----------



## hortoen (Dec 2, 2006)

ther has been a nice gain on Tammy Sytch aka Sunny the last years. There are some nice Yahoo Groups with lots of pics. In present I Think it is worth to keep an eye at Ariel from ECW aka Shelly Martinez. She isn't fat but she has gained some weight since she joined ECW in spring this year. Maybe there is more to come


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 2, 2006)

*BALLS! BALLS! BALLS!!!!*

haha Balls Mahoney is fuckin awesome. and my bf is a huge Bull Nakano fan.

Even tho its still not as good as it used to be, ECW is a million times better than WWE. All of my favrite wrestlers were huge in ECW...Mick Foley, RVD, Spike Dudley... nice!


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 2, 2006)

Nikki said:


> I just realized that the only semblance of a real woman on WWE is Vickie Guerrero. It bites that the only reason why she's on TV is her husband's passing, but at she's representing a different type of woman for wrestling.




WWE needs to stop with the Eddie stuff. Hes dead, it was very sad (I loved Eddie), its over. Stop.

And I cant believe his wife, Chavo and Rey are actually going along with it. Losers.

Its a slap in the face to his fans.


----------



## Nikki (Dec 3, 2006)

hortoen said:


> I Think it is worth to keep an eye at Ariel from ECW aka Shelly Martinez. She isn't fat but she has gained some weight since she joined ECW in spring this year. Maybe there is more to come



That isn't a gain in weight. That's a gain in silicone. That don't count.


----------



## sean7 (Dec 3, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> Has anyone been able to catch a female sumo bout? I've heard of them, but have yet to see any of it televised. Looks like I have something to look for on Youtube later.



Not sure if you've already seen this, but I'll just give the link to those who are interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK6E7Z2g7aM

It's a 10min. documentary about an American woman participating in one of the tournaments. Quite interesting actually, since it's so rare.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 4, 2006)

Well that's it, I'm moving to Japan to train...

(packing my bags)

Wish me luck!  

I really did want to be a wrestler, but it was more out of GLOW than any of the other gals mentioned.

My claim to fame in jr. high was beating the toughest football player in arm wrestling.
(sigh)
It was great when I used to challenge the guys just to prove how strong I was ( and still am :bow: )
Now, I'm too busy batting my eyelashes and qouting Spinoza. 
C'est la vie.


----------



## mikael (Dec 4, 2006)

My respect for Balls just rose through the roof. I've always been a fan of his, now I know why


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 4, 2006)

Balls is quite a character outside the ring, as well. I have a wonderful 50 minute "shoot" interview (for those outside of the wrestling business, a shoot is when one breaks character) where he talks about the night he accidentally set his wrestling idol, Abdullah the Butcher, on fire. Both ended up at Cooper Medical Center in Camden, NJ the night of that match. While both guys were seriously injured, Balls tells the story in such a funny way that you can't help but ROFL.
I would love to post some of the old wrestling interviews we did back in the day, but I would need some audio webhosting. Any takers out there???


----------



## hortoen (Dec 5, 2006)

I saw Ariel last Sunday at this event and she was looking very untoned for a wrestling diva compared to the other divas. 

View attachment 061203_02.jpg


View attachment 061203_03.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 5, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Yes...I am! Here's a promo pic from 1999
> View attachment 11675



*sigh* so hot :wubu: 

I used to have a thing for Stone Cold Steve Austin....he made my love grotto tingle


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 5, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> *sigh* so hot :wubu:
> 
> I used to have a thing for Stone Cold Steve Austin....he made my love grotto tingle



:blush: Thanks, cutestuff...maybe I'll ask you to be my ring girl if wrestlinguy ever talks me into getting into the business!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok Im just adding this to this thread cuase I thought it was funny and the most appropriate place to post it. 

I have a co-worker who is a wrestler and he does his thing on weeknds. He asked to have a Saturday off to have he match and I started talking to him and in the conversation I told him when I was his age (24) I was a wrestler and my name was Man Crusher and that I was the only woman in NJ that ONLY wrestled men. I had him going for about 2 days till finally my friend I work with started laughing out loud and at that point he knew I was all talk.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 6, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> :blush: Thanks, cutestuff...maybe I'll ask you to be my ring girl if wrestlinguy ever talks me into getting into the business!



Bruce, I spoke with my partner this afternoon. He is getting the keys to what will ultimately be our school tomorrow afternoon. The ring is already set up. The investor in this venture owns a video production company who will be filming not only the ring work, but also ring promos. That's where I come in, as I have worked with character development in the past, and that includes ring persona. One of the guys we worked with a few years ago, Nick Berk, just did the Michael Richards parody on WWE RAW 2 weeks ago.

Still not too late, Bruce......you're still a relative pup in the wrestling business. We'd be happy to have you on, if you want to make the commute.


----------

